# Drove my new trailer



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I took my new trailer out for a dry run. We did some street driving and went to a few lots to practice parking. Okay so what everyone says about backing a bumper pull trailer is obviously true. What an ordeal that is!! I sure hope my horse is in a patient mood the first time I take him for a spin in it! I think it took me 10 minutes just to park it back next to the barn. Hopefully I'll either get the hang of it, or the extra money to upgrade to a gooseneck.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Bahahahahaha! Don't worry, MBP, you'll used to it and will do it fast. You should of see my driving in beginning... Took MORE than 10 mins... :wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I was thinking of just never going anywhere where I can pull through to park! Hopefully my backing up skills will come quickly. I actually nailed it in the parking lots. It was more when I didn't have any lines to use where I got screwed up. All these years I thought I was just going out with dummies because they couldn't back up. Guess the jokes on me!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha. It takes a while. I al getting good because I have no turnaround at the barn, so I have to back down a slightly curved hill, then burn he trailer 90 degrees to park! Just hitch up, pull forward & park again.

Best advice I got... if you are all straight, put your hand on the bottom of the wheel. Wherever you want your butt to go, that's where you move your hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

haha - took me way more than 10 minutes too. and a lot of swearing. eventually I just said "close enough" and let my barn owners re-park it for me. Then they also said that it was really hard to back it (even though they are used to backing BP and GN) because it has such a tight turning radius. by the time you See it turning it's too much too late. -- I quickly learned how to back it into it's designated spot at my barn with great precision... anywhere else... yeah, we're still working on perfecting that! =)~


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I think what surprised me most was how quickly it all goes to crap. Once I see it turning too far, it's already not correctable and I have to pull forward again. Do different BP trailers have different turning radius'? Mine is a Featherlite.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Apparently. I have a little Brenderup. which is built rather different than most [horse] trailers. It is the only BP type of trailer I have ever pulled, but my barn owner who help me park it that time, has pulled horse trailers and toy haulers and all sorts of BP type trailers. He said it felt different. - Who am I to say? =)


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Im so scared to learn to drive a trailer... Im 16, and the only thing I have ever driven is my little car... Now I have to learn to drive my moms spazzy SUV and a trailer. lol!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone once told me to backup a trailer you go ahead and back three times for every once that is right! Just remember when you go forward, go forward enough to line up the truck and trailer again -- it makes it easier to steer it when you don't have to counter-steer. Once you get used to it you can counter-steer and steer into any hole, but it takes some practice for sure.

What makes those bumper pulls so darn hard to backup is that the wheelbase is so short. If you know a welder, have a longer tongue put on it. Another foot or two makes a big difference for backing up AND pulling.


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

What I do is back up s l o w l y and then you can catch it quicker before it all goes to hell. Lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Haylee said:


> Im so scared to learn to drive a trailer... Im 16, and the only thing I have ever driven is my little car... Now I have to learn to drive my moms spazzy SUV and a trailer. lol!


Hell, I went from a Honda Civic to this monster contraption. Luckily I drive in and out of NYC every night so I have nerves of steel. Doesn't keep me from swearing like a sailor while backing though!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Doesn't keep me from swearing like a sailor while backing though!


lol - I could put a sailor to shame with my backing-swearing. 

I learned to drive a trailer with a 22' steel GN. I was uber nervous. - but now, It makes driving my itty-bitty Brenderup EASY.


----------

